# milky oil residue



## fjvalle (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a 1997 vw golf and it has milky fluid residue on the sides of the valve cover. When I pulled the valve cover off it seems to be coming from the breather on top of the valve cover.when I traced the hose coming from the breather I found out the residue is coming from a part where this breather hose connects to on the front of the motor right next to the oil filter. Does anyone know what this part is and what i could do to fix this milky oil from coming out there...


----------



## gelder_vw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: milky oil residue (fjvalle)*

the hose is a breather for the crankshaft. if your oils is milky/gray colored that means there is water in it so your head gasket is prolly blown. the pcv valve is not the problem. check your coolant for the same residue and stop driving it untill you get it fix or it will make really big problems.


----------



## fjvalle (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: milky oil residue (gelder_vw)*

I checked the coolant and it looks fine. It's just coming from that hose is connected to.


----------



## gelder_vw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: milky oil residue (fjvalle)*

how long have you had the car? when i first bought my car it had that residue cuz the person who had it before me cracked the head and never flushed the oil system. just took an oil change and it fine now


----------



## fjvalle (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: milky oil residue (gelder_vw)*

I had the car since 2000 and it ran fine . And when i bought that car from the former owner it didn't have that problem. So I don't know what caused it.Probably I'd have to bring it to a shop cause changing a head gasket is a really big job


----------



## gelder_vw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: milky oil residue (fjvalle)*

yeah if the oil is milky when you look at it on the dipstick also, i would have it checked out cuz that says head gasket.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: milky oil residue (fjvalle)*

can you show us some pictures? 
the milky residue you are describing sounds like a normal thing to me.. take your car on a nice highway ride or a nice long trip where it is constinatly running and not stop and go... then check this all again..
the milky residue usually comes from taking short trips, you will always show some signs of moisture in your motor especially when we have somewhat cold weather like this.... 
with some pictures we can give you a better answer to this.. also look @ your oil cap.. 



_Modified by jaso028 at 7:38 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Blown head gasket or one that is quickly dying. Don't mess around with waiting and make it worse. Get it fixed.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf2quick0* »_Blown head gasket or one that is quickly dying. Don't mess around with waiting and make it worse. Get it fixed.


You must be a noob to VWs, all the ones I work on (mostly 8 valvers) have this issue, not a single one has a blown head gasket, you are making this guy worry more than he should. Happens more often in the winter/spring time when temperatures fluctuate a lot, I had the privilege of indoor heated parking all winter with my job and found this kept the sludge at bay, along with using a good synthetic oil and bringing the car up to normal temperatures for extended periods.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=2526976 


_Modified by Jay-Bee at 6:28 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

Funny how you choose to nitpick at MY comment when I'm not the first to mention it. I would certainly hope that it's NOT a blown head gasket, but I'm of the sort that's it's better to not speculate on if it is or isn't and look to getting it fixed.
I can see your point in terms of the winter issue due to an increase in the relative humidity and thus the possible moisture inside his motor; however, until it gets looked at, there's no way to be sure. 
I appreciate your level of expertise when it comes to 8v 2.0L motors and will defer to you on this one. The thread you've posted does seem helpful. I suppose he can only hope that what's listed there really is the issue and that it's not something more severe.




_Modified by Golf2quick0 at 4:46 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Golf2quick0)*

No worries, I quoted you but it was directed at the whole thread, I would just hate for the OP to take his car into a shop and say change my headgasket without further troubleshooting.
Pick up a compression tester for ~30$, right there you will be able to tell the how things are looking on he inside, I'm questioning the health of my 2.0 at the moment so this weekend the plugs are getting changed and a compression test will be done. But I think my issues are more top end related, lifters are gettin' pretty noisy, might need to try a thicker oil.


----------



## VWJetta27 (Jan 30, 2009)

ya i agree with Jay like i have before...it is mostly likely condensation/water mix with oil from small drives 5-20mins even happened to my 02 jetta not a big worry...you would more than likely notice a little more then milky oil from a blown head gasket..i.e. loss of power, compression, etc etc


----------



## gelder_vw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

i am not a noob mechanic but a noob to VW's that is why i said head gasket but you learn something new everyday thanks for the info that what these forums are for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fjvalle (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: milky oil residue (jaso028)*

I checked the dipstick and no milky residue and changed the oil too just to see if any of the oil is milky also but the oil looks fine. i'm thinking it might be cause of the cold weather like some of these other people are commenting about


----------



## joshsjetta (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: milky oil residue (fjvalle)*

I live in Wisconsin and this happens to me too. I get a little yellowish residue on the cap...no biggie. It happens on other cars too: I had a Scion xb that did it, and my wife's old Ford focus did too. Kinda freaks you out the first time you see it though!


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: milky oil residue (fjvalle)*

theres things you can do to prevent this from happening as much.... but either way you will still get something in the cold weather... 
you can start by running a Synthetic oil...
make sure your PCV set up is in good shape and replace things if you need too... 
you can change the gasket on your oil cap... 
just some things you can do...


----------



## HxC_vdubb (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: milky oil residue (jaso028)*

hey guys, having the 'milky' oil on the dipstick normal too?


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: milky oil residue (HxC_vdubb)*

its normal, its from taking small trips when its cold out and now allowing the oil to fully heat up. nothing to worry about


----------

